# Rare vintage limited edition GAGGIA Classic gold plated anthracite with BoostBox warranty



## FairRecycler (Sep 26, 2019)

From Italy in 04/1994 all parts original, even the top screws gold plated.

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/710-53481-19255-0/1?icep_ff3=2&pub=5575378759&campid=5338273189&customid=&icep_item=254814552417&ipn=psmain&icep_vectorid=229508&kwid=902099&mtid=824&kw=lg&toolid=11111


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

"first 3 photos of the actual item, *the rest is for reference only*." So the other pictures are Jim Bowen speak for "here's what you could've won"

....the top screws don't look gold to me; unless it's my eyes....i also wouldn't go so far as to decribe it as "mint aesthetic condition" ....however YMMV


----------



## FairRecycler (Sep 26, 2019)

Additional photos to represent the depth of rebuild, sowzing I'm not just wiping the machines and selling as refurbished.

Probably you can tell it better by the photos, and I've mixed stainless/galvanised screws to gold coloured ones in real life.

I haven't seen scratches on the chassis, have you? To me that's mint, in the case of a 26 years old machine.


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Hi, i didn't realise you was the seller...i assumed you was just a normal reader and was pointing it out as in "look what i found on fleabay"....the penny dropped when i saw :-



FairRecycler said:


> ...I haven't seen scratches on the chassis, *have you*? To me that's mint, in the case of a 26 years old machine.


 post some higher resolution, preferably shot a bit closer pictures and i'll have another look...the plastic lid (bottom left corner) looks a tad "not quite flush" and there is crap (unless it's the light) in a few places....not knocking it; it is good for it's age, i'm just saying it's not "mint" IMO of which i did state "YMMV"....GLWS.


----------



## FairRecycler (Sep 26, 2019)

I'll indeed post it in a for sale thread, as soon as I rebuilt and cleaned it. You know, high resolution won't work here, but I'll link the drive folder.

Perhaps "gold plated" wasn't the best wording for the screws, but they are definitely more yellow ish than stock or stainless or galvanized screws - I was surprised by this, however I've already noticed, as we going back in time, Gaggia taken more and more attention to details. The 1984 GAGGIA Coffee I have, is in a different league by terms of details. Every part fits the chassis spot on, no gaps, everything flush, ...


----------

